# Skeleton-Moe



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

My boy chis cute little skeleton dog glow in the dark costume!  



































Happy Halloween!!!

<3 Manda and Gizmoe.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, I bet he looks spooky in the dark! What a handsome little guy!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

ahhh I love that shirt - so cool! x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

what a cutie


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

I love it!
I'd probably use it year round lol x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very cute, great costume


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Love it and he is so cute!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Cool!!! happy halloween


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Two of my favorite things - Chi and Skeleton !
He's very cute, and obviously ready to terrify the neighbors
Happy Halloween !


----------

